# HBO Championship Boxing: Lucian Bute vs. Jean Pascal RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama's First Round by Round of the new year.

We have Mike Perez vs. Carlos Takam HW fight up first
Followed by Lucian Bute vs. Jean Pascal from Montreal

Fight starts at 9:15pm Central on HBO


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...os-Takam-amp-Undercard-RBR-(Feat-Noodle-Chat)

If you want to keep it in here then fair enough, just thought you should know.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry didn't see that one.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> sorry didn't see that one.


Fair enough, it's often happened to me.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this one!!

Gotta love the Cuban Irishman!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PolishPummler said:


> Looking forward to this one!!
> 
> Gotta love the Cuban Irishman!


Perez is a irish citizen right?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Perez is going to have the word 'Mago' printed on his shorts tonightm nice touch I think. It'll be interesting to see how he comes back from the Mago fight to, and if it'll play on his mind.

Bute vs Pascal should be explosive while it lasts, and id imagine the Montreal crowd have been drooling over this one for months.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Perez is a irish citizen right?


I think so!

Even if he isnt he still REPS all Black Cuban Irishman across the globe!!!. Love me some McPerez!!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Really looking forward to this one


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Perez is a irish citizen right?


Yes, I think he's had citizenship the last year or so by now. He's also got an Irish fiancé and a couple of kids born here IIRC


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Perez lives in Cork. His wife is Irish IIRC. There's some great stories about his life in Cork, KOing bouncers and having tables permanently reserved in poker clubs in case he shows up.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

:eire


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Perez lives in Cork. His wife is Irish IIRC. There's some great stories about his life in Cork, KOing bouncers and having tables permanently reserved in poker clubs in case he shows up.


I seem to recall someone on boxrec say something about Perez smashing up bouncers who didn't let him sit in the VIP section of clubs alright :lol:


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Please, how many fights left?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I like Bute in this one for some reason. Better boxer and more speed. I see his short straight shots up the middle getting the best of Pascal. Butes chin is always questionable tho(also i havnt seen how durable/confident he is after that tko loss to Froch. Pascal is more athletic, and a bit unorthodox so he'll be selling out for a ko all night. Bute secures the fight by rd 8 or 9 and Pascal will be hu ting for the come from behind ko.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can see either fighter winning. Depends, imho, on what Pascal tries. I think Pascal gets KO'd late if he tries to box. I think the key to taking out Bute is pressure (that is for Pascal and his skillset)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Jones in the corner, or commentating?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Is Jones in the corner, or commentating?


He is going to be in Pascal's corner.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is going to be in Pascal's corner.


Does that mean Ward is commentating? His commentating is even more boring than his fights.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why don't you get the threads combined?> There is already a good undercard fight on, but nobody in the undercard thread.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I got my vid set up for the super fight. Come on Bute! :happy

I'll wait till the fight starts-up. I'm not in the mood to watch undercards right now. I'm watching some Jeepy Creepers 2 with my dad. :smile


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I got my vid set up for the super fight. Come on Bute! :happy
> 
> I'll wait till the fight starts-up. I'm not in the mood to watch undercards right now. I'm watching some Jeepy Creepers 2 with my dad. :smile


The giant bat thing and the kids on the bus?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why don't you get the threads combined?> There is already a good undercard fight on, but nobody in the undercard thread.


Send the request to a mod to merge the threads.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> The giant bat thing and the kids on the bus?


Yeah, the dude with the hat. Damn, I just checked the guide--it's Jeeper's Creepers: 2 lol. It's actually pretty funny and pretty good. It'll be over soon, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bellew making some good statements. Said Kovalev never fought a big puncher and there is a reason whi. Said Stevenson is so good because he knows his limitations. Good poinds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Send the request to a mod to merge the threads.


Why me? I'm not the one doing a RBR. The other dude with the failed RBR should do it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why me? I'm not the one doing a RBR. The other dude with the failed RBR should do it.


I'll do it. @Bryn, @Bogotazo, or @Lunny. Help a brother out!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why me? I'm not the one doing a RBR. The other dude with the failed RBR should do it.


Man you are the one that brought it up. LOL
I'm not trying to get into a RBR battle.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why me? I'm not the one doing a RBR. The other dude with the failed RBR should do it.


Meh, I pretty much abandoned it. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Meh, I pretty much abandoned it. :lol:


I know. I feel like I'm the only one watching the undercard.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

alvarez looks to be a good body puncher


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11;

I'm more convinced now that Pascal takes Bute out in the 7th.....

But I couldn't get rid of that feeling in my gut and put a small wager on Bute.

It's Floyd-Hatton all over again without the Government helping the Bookies to gas the public for ten minutes so we'd all bet on Hatton.
The gas wore off even before I got my slip back! Talk about a "doh" moment?
And that was a big bet for me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both of these guys are bums.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez has been screwed by his opponents recently. 
Guy was supposed to be a FNF main event but then Allan Green came in 6 pounds overweight. 
Then he was supposed to be the opener to this HBO telecast but then Oosthuizen decided he doesn't like boxing again.
Should've gotten much more american tv exposure by now, guy is an intriguing prospect


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, the dude with the hat. Damn, I just checked the guide--it's Jeeper's Creepers: 2 lol. It's actually pretty funny and pretty good. It'll be over soon, though.


LMAO my mother is watching that as we speak, screaming her head off


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone except RJJ will have an impact on Pascal's performance?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Foxy Brown gonna be in Pascal's corner again?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> LMAO my mother is watching that as we speak, screaming her head off


:rofl It's a good flick!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Alvarez has been screwed by his opponents recently.
> Guy was supposed to be a FNF main event but then Allan Green came in 6 pounds overweight. boxing skill
> Then he was supposed to be the opener to this HBO telecast but then Oosthuizen decided he doesn't like boxing again.
> Should've gotten much more american tv exposure by now, guy is an intriguing prospect


He's long and has good boxing skills, but he is not anything special. He doesn't seem to have much power.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Right now im watching the 1954 romantic comedy Sabrina, starring Audrey Hepburn. Suck on that y'all ****. Nothing like Audrey tot get you in the mood for championship boxing :yep


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's long and has good boxing skills, but he is not anything special. He doesn't seem to have much power.


he seems like a puncher who has been given the commands to circle and box. he doesnt throw enough if anything. power i think he has but he just doesnt sit down long enough.

he leaves his hands way too low while he jabs.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Does anyone except RJJ will have an impact on Pascal's performance?


It'll motivate him, if nothing else.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> he seems like a puncher who has been given the commands to circle and box. he doesnt throw enough if anything. power i think he has but he just doesnt sit down long enough.
> 
> he leaves his hands way too low while he jabs.


You can see the skill in him. He just seems like he's not hungry. He should have stopped this guy. Maybe Gardner's physicalness is bothering him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's about time they finally put some action into this fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> You can see the skill in him. He just seems like he's not hungry. He should have stopped this guy. Maybe Gardner's physicalness is bothering him.


i agree,
he knows what he is doing. it's not as effective as it could be.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Alvarez is a complete prick. Was getting booed for his showboating then refuses to shake hands with Gardner when the fight ends.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Crowd didn't seem to like the decision there :think


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, what a fucking disrespectful dick Alvarez is. Decent boxer though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Alvarez shows no claqss.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garbage ass gay commercials are killing HBO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

wow alverez likability has dripped away throughout that bout.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Total dick.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Very cuntish behaviour on the part of Alvarez.

The other dude was low level who took the bout on short notice and put up a decent fight. No need for that shit.

I'd like to see stevenson or Kovalev straighten this cunt out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO card has starter.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse

Come on Bute 

fuck sake


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Bute might throw the uppercut and get the upset


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike Perez vs. Takam coming up first


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody ever seen Takam?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone seen Takam actually fight? dude physically looks like he could be a problem, but don't know any of the fighters on boxrec he has fought and again I've never seen him fight. If he has legit power though this could be a issue.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

felt horrible listening to that perez interview 
good man


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mike Perez vs. Takam coming up first


Irish Mike Perez ?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

alvarez is a cunt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Irish Mike Perez ?


Yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez classy as fuck about Mago there.
Wants to make money so he can help Mago's family.
Classy guy.Hope he's still got the hunger,but I fear he may not.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the way Abel is trying to mentally get Mike over this. Its a shitty situation and it can destroy a fighter.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

got to say i am well happy that abel sanchez has at last getting his chances with good compeition.

he basically retired after terry norris retired.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Perez an Irish G.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Perez classy as fuck about Mago there.
> Wants to make money so he can help Mago's family.
> Classy guy.Hope he's still got the hunger,but I fear he may not.


this 100%


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Buffer changed his motto, "Lets get this party started......" I don't like it.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Buffer's French ain't quite up to the standard of his Spanish.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really like Mike. He seems genuine and skilled for a heavyweight. I hope he hasnt changed from the tragedy of last fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Is Tallem any good?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I miss Manny Steward.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

For a big guy, Irish Mike has very swift foot movement.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They touch gloves. Perez misses a left takam out jabbing and trying to keep ranger. Nice right hook from Perez. Nice left from Takam that Perez rolls. Takam jabbing and Perez misses left and right counters.. Takam pawing the jab and falling back now.. Missed right and left from Perez and they head butt.. Taka backing up and Nice left to body of Takam. Feed just cut. out. Hard jab left from Perez to obdy of Takam. Perez jabbing and walking Takam down. Blocked left from Perez. Takam jabbing now and on the back foot. Missed right hook to the body from Perez. they trade jabs. Nice left hook from Takam on Perez coming in but Perez landed a nice left. Nice right from Takam on the inside. Left hook missed from Takam. Perez touching g the jab they both misses their rights and lefts and a touch lead right from Takam that doesn't have any effect.

10 - 9 Perez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

takkam is already tired. Did he train?


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Buffer changed his motto, "Lets get this party started......" I don't like it.


He has done that before for the opening bout. Expect his trademark in the main event.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Buffer changed his motto, "Lets get this party started......" I don't like it.


he gets paid for saying Let's get ready to rumble. He pulls out "let's get this party started" when they don't pay him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

You can hear the boos starting to muster.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam is too timid, the way he touched gloves at the opening bell and the way he's fighting... he's scared. Could be a dull fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Takam jabbing and moving on the backfoot. Perez stalking touching the jab. Nice right hook from Perez and left on the inside, Takam flurries nothign of note lands. Perez pressing nice right from Perez. Takam jabbing and sitting back.. Nice left to body of Takam. Perez flashing the jab nice left from Perez.. Nice jab from Takam. Nice left again from Perez to the body of Takam. Takam misses a left hook on Perez coming in and a right. Nice left from Perez is partially blocked by Takam. Nice left from Perez. Perez stalking behind the jab. Misssed right hook from Perez, missed lead right from Takam. Perez back to jabbing. Nice left from Perez but locked by Takam. Another left blocked by Takam.. Takam jabbing and falling back. Nice right to obdy of Perez, left hook over perez jab. Nice right on Perez leanging in. Missed right hook from Perez and jab from Takam.

10 - 9 Takam
19 - 19 Even


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great to see Mikey being kept active.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Can HBO's commentary just stop? It never bothered me as much, but with so many fights going to showtime the gap in commentary class is becoming so noticeable.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley telling the same jokes he told in November, IRISH mike Perez Hahahahahahaha NOT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Buffer changed his motto, "Lets get this party started......" I don't like it.


No - his "Lets get ready to rumble" costs more money (I think it is $1m fee) and uses it only on main events.

Correction: $5 MILLION! I think that might be incorrect.
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/michael-buffer-net-worth/


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Is Tallem any good?


takam? yeah. solid, strong guy with some cageyness and athletic enough to make his size be used.

surprised by this outside circling motion takam is choosing to apply.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FUCKKKK awful headbutt cut.!?!?!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cut is naystay mang :scaredas:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam way too respectful, he could've unloaded on Perez when he got cut and turned away.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Perez jabing and pushing Takam back. Takam flashing the jab and moving in. Takam slips a jab and left from Perez. Nice left from Perez to body of Takam. Takam jabing again. Nice left from Perez and Takam moves out. Double jab from Takam. Lead right blocked from Takam. Takam jabbing and circling away.. Missed left hook from Takam. Perez presing behind the jab but right hand down now. Nice left from Perez. Lopping rignt from Takam and Perez turns away. Ref calls it a accidental headbutt but it doesnt look like there was actually a head butt. Doc clears the cut and they fight continues. Takam is jabing and staying back.. Nice jab from Takam. Nice left to obdy of Takam Takam throws a flurry but it smisses. Perez charges in slips a right and runs into a head of Takam and hits the mat. Takam Hard left to body of Perez. That is round.


(replay shows the head butt and its legit.)

10 - 9 Perez
29 - 28 Perez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks like everyone who said that Perez would be lacking his killer instinct is right, he looks like he is doing just enough to win these rounds.. a real shame


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> he gets paid for saying Let's get ready to rumble. He pulls out "let's get this party started" when they don't pay him


I think maybe he just uses it for the main event :conf


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great choice of words there Harold.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Slow ass fight - corner has cleaned his cut fairly well


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Can HBO's commentary just stop? It never bothered me as much, but with so many fights going to showtime the gap in commentary class is becoming so noticeable.


Kellerman is intolerable


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It looks like everyone who said that Perez would be lacking his killer instinct is right, he looks like he is doing just enough to win these rounds.. a real shame


What a load of nonsense, he has a timid/defensive opponent in there with him so there's not much he can do. Takam is nothing like Mago so it's impossible to make a comparison.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam hugging Perez at the bell now :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
Board died so here is the score
10 - 9 Perez
39-37 Perez
--

Round 5
Perez out pressing nice right uppercut from Takam on the inside. Perez on the out side tring to get in. Perez coming in and they clash heads. Perez pressing with the jab. Left hoook and hard right to body of Perez. Nice right uppercut from Takam again. Nice left from perez, Takam smothers him and then lands a nice right over the top of Perez's guard. Takam jabbing and blocks a Perez left. They trade jabs.. Nice lead right from Takam again.. Nice jab from Takam. Takam jabbing and moving now. Nice left to teh body of Perez and a jab off of that. Nic elead left to bod yof Takam. Lead right to body of Perez. They trade jab. Hard counter left from Takam off a left from Perez. Flurry from Perez that Takam blocks. Hard right to the body of Perez.

10 - 9 Takam
48 - 47 Perez


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

What on earth has Lucian done to his head....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

They have dancers up in there? Lol.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What a load of nonsense, he has a timid/defensive opponent in there with him so there's not much he can do. Takam is nothing like Mago so it's impossible to make a comparison.


What I'm saying is, he should be letting his hands go, I'm disappointed as far as that is concerned because this fucker Takam is not in his class at all

I know Mago is different, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Takam is beasting. Damn.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Get eem Takam!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam putting that weight advantage to good use now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Perez out pressing behind a lazy jab, Takam jabbing back keeping range and eats a nice left from Perez. Another left from Perez on the inside. Perez throwing lefts and Takam banging the body of Perez banging hard left and rights to the body of Perez. Takam landing heavy rights and lefts to the body ofy perez. Hard right to the body of Perez and left to the head of Perez. Perez misses a flurry. Nice left and right from Perez. Double left and right uppercut from takam. Hard right and double left hook to body of Perez. Hard right uppercut from Takam. hard right and left to body of Tkama. hard rgiht and left and right from Tkam. Takam breaking Perez. HArd d right and left to head andd body of Takam. hard right uppercut from Takam. hard left and right from Takam. Takam. lands a right uppercut and left from Takam. Hard Leftg and fright from T\akam. Hard rights and Perez is hurt badly and laying on the ropes and Takam charges. The bell saves Perez.

10 - 9 Takam
57 - 57 Even


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Takam just gave it to him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Working harder that round. Pretty even fight now


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Great round by Takam, he finally used his size and got aggressive. He can win this fight if he continues like that.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Got it 3 a piece. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What I'm saying is, he should be letting his hands go, I'm disappointed as far as that is concerned because this fucker Takam is not in his class at all
> 
> I know Mago is different, thanks for clearing that up


Obviously you don't know, you sound like one of those people who criticises Rigo without understanding styles and what's happening in the ring.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Perez is throwing this fight away.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Takam needs to let his hands go. Do what he did in that round where he hurt Perez. He's laying back too much letting Perez dictate the fight with his jab.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Should have seen this coming. Never a good sign when two dudes hug each other and pat each other on the back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
Perez out jabbing and pressing again. Perez jabbing and tring to get in and Takam keeping distance. Missed left hook from Takam. Perez jabs Hard right to body of Perez. hard right to body of Perez. Takma eats a left from Perez. Takam on the inside lands right uppercut. Takam pressing now. Takam jab. Perez throws a rleft and double jab and is moving now. Hard right to body of Perez. Hard left to bod yof Perez. Stiff jab from Takam. Nice left from Perez. Takam walking perez down. Hrd double left right to body of Perez. Nice double right from Takam. Hard left from Takam. Hard right from Takm. Hard right and left to body of Perez. hard right from Takam. Hard double left and right to head of Perez. Hard right and left to ody of Perez. Hard left to body of Perez. Perez throws slapping right to body. Taka lands hard left right left to the head of Perez, hard left counter to head of Takam.

10 - 9 Takam
67 - 66 Takam


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Takam is a bear. Extremely strong...doing well fighting in such a way as to utilize that advantage. Had him winning round seven.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Obviously you don't know, you sound like one of those people who criticises Rigo without understanding styles and what's happening in the ring.


I don't know that Takam is different from Mago? Are you kidding me? I'm just saying, Perez really should be doing more than what he's doing. Takam isn't that great, I've seen his fight against Grant and a few other fights, he is a guy Perez should beat forreal.

I appreciate Rigo plenty by the way very skillful fighter


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Takam giving Perez all he can handle. I would not be surprised at all if Perez loses this fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Another good round for Takam.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Perez jabbing now Takam pressing using his reach though. Hard left and right to bod yof Perez. Nice jab from Takam. Nice left from Perz. hard double left from Takam.. Hard l reight and double left to bod y of Perez.. Lead right from Takam. Perez falling to the ropes now. Hard lead left from Perz. Another left from Perez. Takam lands big left on Perez on the ropes. Hard right and left on the body of Perez. hard left from Takam. hard right from Takam. Right uppercut from Takam. Hard right uppercut and cougle left from Takam. Hard left counter from Perez and Takam is gassing. Hard lef from Takam. Perez is flurring but not landing. Hard left from Takam and Perez is tying up. Hard double left and right to body of Perez. hard left from Perez. Hard left and rigth to head of Perez and Perez walks into a Takam right at the bell.

10 - 9 Takam
77 - 75 Takam


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

are these ho's forced to dance for the whole card?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam is kickin' Mike's ass mang :!:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't know that Takam is different from Mago? Are you kidding me? I'm just saying, Perez really should be doing more than what he's doing. Takam isn't that great, I've seen his fight against Grant and a few other fights, he is a guy Perez should beat forreal.
> 
> I appreciate Rigo plenty by the way very skillful fighter


Styles? Takam is substantially bigger than Perez, now he's leaning on him and fighting on the inside. Did you also know that Perez is different than Grant? :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
Perez throws a jab and Takam gets inside and they tie up, Mike jumps out and rests in the corner. Missed left from Perez and Takam is wlaking him down. Hard right and left from Takam on the ropes and Perez is getting anged on the ropes. hard right and left and right from Takam and Perez lands a nice left to the body. Hard left and right from Takama. Hard rright tobody from Perez. Hard triple left to body and rightupstairds from Takam.m. hard rigth and lefts from Takam now to head of Perez. Perez is trying to pressing Takam ut eating hard rights and nd lefts of Takam to to the body of Perez. Hard double left from Takam. Hard left and right from Takam. Hard right on head of Perez. hard left from Takam. Nice right left combo from Perz. Hard left an right form Takam. Big left from Takam to head of Perez. Hard left and right to body of Perez and that is round.

10 - 9 Takam
87 - 84 Takam

---

Mike is done gonna take some magic for him to win this


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Takam's body attack has been very impressive. Using his weight and digging in with nice short shots inside. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Body shots, body shots, body shots.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Perez is losing this fight more than Takam is winning it imo. He's sluggish, slow and vulnerable looking with zero workrate. This is nothing like the Perez of the Mago fight. fair play to Takam for coming alive and outworking him, but Perez aint 100% going in there tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Takam smothering the shit out of Perez. Nice body shots on the inside. Guy woke up in the last rounds.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Styles? Takam is substantially bigger than Perez, now he's leaning on him and fighting on the inside. Did you also know that Perez is different than Grant? :-(


No shit Perez is different than a shot, washed up version of Grant, it's just disappointing that Perez is going to a lose to a guy he should really beat.. He is a better boxer than this guy and Perez himself knows it.. I expected a better performance


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

97-93 Takam

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Takam should get this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
They meet in the middle. Nice jab from Perez. Takam lands hard left and right and Perez is on the bike and leaning on the ropes. Nice lead left from Perez.. Harddright hads Perez. hurt bad. Hard right and left to head of Perez. Hard right and left to head of Perez. Perez is hurt.. hard double left from Takam and a a right. Hard counter right form takam. Hard right uppercut from Takam. hard right to body of Perez. Another right toobody of perez and left to body. Hard left from Takam. Another hard left from Takam. Hard left and right from Takam. Hard r right from takma again. Hard left from takam. and Perez is leaning on Takam and eats a right uppercut. Hard lef tfrom Takam. Hard right and left to ody of Perez, coule right from Tak to head of Perz. Hard left from Takam. hard right uppercut from Takam. Nice right from Takam. Hard left right uppercut from Takam. Nice right from Takam. Ncie left from Perez. Another rgith and left from perez. Takam eats it and lands a left and right and another left and right from Takam at the bell.

10 - 9 Takam
97 - 93 Takam


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Final: 98-92 Takam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The commentator on my vid has it 96-94 Perez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Please folk don't take away from Takam's victory like Max is trying to do and what Roy Jones is defending.
Takam is the reason Perez couldn't execute. Takam threw him off by sitting back boxing in the first half then bum rushing him mid round putting his weight on him and bangign his body ferociously. If Mike was slow it was from all the heavy body shots he ate from Takam and nothing else.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Takam was beating his ass in the 2nd half lol


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Very sad for Takam.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Official card
96-94
95 - 95 x 2
Majority draw

Bullshit ass decision.
Takam won this fight period.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez is very lucky there.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Takam has a good attitude although he should be furious. But now his name is in the hat of the top names


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

They gave Takam no credit at all for the first 5 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez only won because he is in the fight promoters stable. No way he won that fight IMHO


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Too bad for Takam. I was impressed. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like robbery, Takam was even with Perez in those first 5 rounds and then kicked his teeth out in the 2nd half of the fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez really should have lost here, he seemed gassed, Takam wanted it more and he worked alot harder

Bullshit decision. Perez escaped his first official loss. Time to go reevaluate his performance.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Takam can definitely get a decent payday coming off that draw.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Official card
> 96-94
> 95 - 95 x 2
> Majority draw
> ...


Takam did lose the early rounds by fighting timidly, he put himself in the position where he had to come back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal v Bute coiming up next. Lets hope it doesn't go to decision. Also lets hope Marlon Wright isn't involved.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OH SHT fellas!! It's time 

Who's the King of Canada :yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Takam should of taken the win.

Man this HBO commentry seem to be stepping on each others feet tonight. Not much to be happy about im guessing


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Takam looked good after he switched it up, poor game plan going in but nice adjustments. He should have won.

Perez didn't look in it, hopefully he has a rest and gets motivated. A rematch could be a much better fight with a fresher motivated Perez and Takam fighting that way from the off.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Takam did lose the early rounds by fighting timidly, he put himself in the position where he had to come back.


Perez lost early rounds as well, different is Takam dominated the second half completely


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Looks like robbery, Takam was even with Perez in those first 5 rounds and then kicked his teeth out in the 2nd half of the fight


I disagree, Perez sweeped the first 4 rounds, the 5th was close and then I had Takam winning the rest. Takam did nothing in the early rounds, he can a win a rematch convincingly by fighting aggressively on the inside from the beginning. He just showed Perez way too much respect, touching gloves before the first round, hugging Perez at the end of rounds, not attacking when Perez turned away etc.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Adonis can't speak english well. LOL
Roy said fuck you max I'm gone.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmm... no David Lemieux at all on this card? I mean I know the guy has a recorded filled full of puffery, but still. And a little surprised that Dierry Jean-Lamont Peterson didn't happen north of the border this week.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Hmm... no David Lemieux at all on this card? I mean I know the guy has a recorded filled full of puffery, but still. And a little surprised that Dierry Jean-Lamont Peterson didn't happen north of the border this week.


Peterson puts butts in the stands at the DC Armory.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I was thinking going up would've had Bute the smaller guy. They weigh the same. It's going to be a good un'.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember Bute HBO's little story about how the S6 winner wouldn't be legit without beating Bute, and then Bute gets steam rolled by the S6 loser.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bute was an excuse machine right there, spitting out rapid fire with nothing but excuses


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Grachev KO'd in one round by Edwin Rodriguez and Max is trying to hype up Bute struggling with what he and his team knew was a easy touch and comeback fight. SMH HBO gonna have to do better than this.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

War sexy jean tko 4


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Bute 

:scaredas:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal got Worldstar shaved in the back of his head. what a retard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that "Yall Must've Forgot"?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Y'all must've forgot!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao is that Roy rapping?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

It's the remix, I heard butes name in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who loves hearing Pascal talk? He's got that cool as fuck French-Canadian-Haitain accent that sounds good no matter what he's saying (no ****)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

So Froch dominated both of the sons of Canada. That is the bar they are trying to get to, Carl fucking Froch. HBO stop trying to sell us Chicken Shit and telling us its Chicken Salad.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving buffers watch


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Peterson puts butts in the stands at the DC Armory.


According to Fat Dan, 3500 was the attendance for Peterson-Holt. 8700 for Khan-Peterson. No telling how many show up after the Matthysse fight against essentially a no-name. Is that fight going to be on Showtime Championship Boxing or did they dick him down to The Next Generation?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So Froch dominated both of the sons of Canada. That is the bar they are trying to get to, Carl fucking Froch. HBO stop trying to sell us Chicken Shit and telling us its Chicken Salad.


Froch didn't want any of the new son of Canada though, blatant duck of Stevenson


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Bute!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Froch didn't want any of the new son of Canada though, blatant duck of Stevenson


Froch is done though, Stevenson should be looking at Kovalev anyway


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Does Canada have any Canadian born fighters worth a damn?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Pascal gets no love, they are booing him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute is going to really find out what it's like to fight someone with serious FAST TWITCH MUSCLE FIBER.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ref looks like he is gonna throw up


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Could they have added a few more ads to that ring?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

WORLDSTAR


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bute is staying way on the outside.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They are measuring each other with the jab and turning. Pascal trying to get in misses a right and Bute grazes a left. bute misses left and jumps out. Hard right to body of Bute. Nice jab from PBute. hard right to body of Bute. Bute lands a jab. Hard right to obdy of Bute again. Nice left over the head of Bute. Nice right to body of Bute again. Bute slips a right and moves away. Nice jab from Bute. Nice left to body o of Pacal. Nice right to obdy of Bute. misses right but nice left from Pascal. Lead right from Pascal misses.

10 - 9 Pascal


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Froch is done though, Stevenson should be looking at Kovalev anyway


I'm talking about when Stevenson was the IBF mandatory at 168, Froch didn't want it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bute is staying way on the outside.


Yeah he wants nothing to do on the inside and with Andrade he didn't mind. He is trying to be a safety first guy it seems.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Bute


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal round. Jean is working the body nicely. Bute is fighting very cautiously.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Look at Butes tummy, it's glowing red from pascals right hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

1-0 for the black guy

too many str8 right hands downstairs


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal needs to keep them hands up. He's not RJJ.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal had a nice rally but then he got gassed


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

2-0 for the black guy

Bute was winning, but Jean came back


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

2-0 Pascal.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute was winning that round until the Pascal flurry. 19-19


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh hell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

They are out measuring each other again. Pascal checks Bbute jab. Nice counter left from Bute. Nice lead left from Bute. Nice right to obyh of Bute, blocked left to body of Pascal. Bute gets inside and ties up eats a short right.. Bute jabbings and Pascal trying to get inside. Nice right to the body of Bute misses upstairs. bute pressing now Jab from Pascal. blocked left to the body of Pacal hard right to body of BUte. Hard right from Pacal Bute is hurt. Nice jab from Bute. Pacal charging Bute and Bute on the defensive. Bute now trying to press and Pascal sits back. Bute freezes on the outside and that is round.
10 - 9 Pascal
20 - 18 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pascal. The china is gonna shatter soon.

20-18 Pascal.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch shattered Bute's glass mind, guy has zero confidence


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

20-18 Pascal. Could just as easily be even after two.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bute needs some machismo. All timid and gun shy. Froch deatroyed Lucians confidence. Pascals very overrated and beatable. Bute just wont commit


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bute got the last one.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute 29-28.
Pascal is just looking for the home run.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bute round. 29-28 Pascal.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
Bute out trying to press now. Pascal sitting back with hands low. Double jab from Pascal, return jab from Bute. Lead right from apascal. Bute grabs and nails Pascal with right to the body and ref breaks.
Bute jabbing misses a left. Pascal sitting back nice left from Pascal. Nice jab from bute. Hard counter right left from Pascal. Hard lead right from Pascal. Bute cups a left but nothign solid. Hard counter right from Pascal Blocked left to body of Pascal. nice jab from Bute. hard jab fro mPascal misses right. Hard left from Bute another left from Bute Pascal handles it well. Bute jabing now. Pascal missing with wild right counters. Nice left from Bute. Hard Bute counter missed right from Pascal
10 - 9 Bute
29 - 28 Pascal


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bute still super gun shy. Froch beat the manhood out of him...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bute round 10-9

29-28 Pascal

Pascal is carrying his hands too low and trying to be cute.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

How the fuck has Pascal gotten away with that swinging from the parking lot shit for so long.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Pascal


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate Lederman.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal - poor Canadian's version of RJJ


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

3-1 Pascal

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

3-1 Pascal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

3 rounds for the black guy


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

39-37 Pascal.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Roy Jones trying to channel Naz Richardson.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

jRound 4
Nice left to body of Pascal. Bute jabbing and pushing Pascal back. Missed left from Bute. Pascal pressing now. Nice right to chest of Bute. Doule jab from pacal. Nice right to body of Bute. Another right to body of Bute. Grazing left from Bute. Hard coutner right off a rolled left from Pascal. Missed left from Bute again. Pascal measuring Bute and lips a left. hard right from Pascal. Bute jabbingbut stayinng safe. Nice jab from Bute Bute comes in and gets tied up. Nice jab from Bute, Pascal jabs back. Missed right uppercut from Pascal. Nice jab from Pascal double jca. Hard left hand, double left from Pascal and right from Pascal. Hard ri right afrom Pascal another double right body head, Bute showboats with his hands out eats a left again and then covers up and that is round.
10 - 9 Pascal
39 -37 Pascal


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Pascal. Bute is looking like shit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Butes always been a perfectionist when it comes to that left hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Fantastic from Bute

4-0

Boxing masterclass


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugly fight so far. I keep holding my breath when Bute takes those hard shots. Kellerman is right. It's hard to get the Froch fight out of your mind.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal round 10-9

39-37 Pascal.

Pascal looks lost sometimes and doesn't know how to vary his offense, but Bute just freezes when he gets hurt.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal isn't landing anything, that combination didn't include one landed punch

3-1 Bute


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Pascal isn't landing anything, that combination didn't include one landed punch
> 
> 3-1 Bute


And Bute is waiting for something to happen and when he gets hit he is stiff as a deer on a headlight.
Bute is too inactive.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

If Bute just commits to one of those left hands I reckon he has enough power to gain Pascals respect. but he just wont, obviously cant take the risk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r5 Lucian's best round so far

that left uppercut bodyshot hurt Jean


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Bute.
Not much landing but Bute is busier and scoring with the jab.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
Bute out early in the middle of the ring feinting. . Bute jabbing and misses a left to teh ody. Nice ja from Bute. Bute eats a right to the body. misses a left counter. Bute jabs to the head. Nice coutner right from Pascal off a Bute jab. Nice jab from Pacal and a right. Nice jab from Bute. Blocked left from Bute. Ncie left from Bute and a jab from Bute. Jab right from Pascal. Lead right to body of Bute. Pascal slips jab and gets tied upl. Heavy left to the body of Pascal from Bute coming in and another left while they are tied up. They ttrade jabs. Nice right from pascal and a left from Bute. They trade jabs. hard coutner right and antohterright 5 right hooks from Pascal in the middle of the ring while Bute tries to hold on and they are broken up and that is round.
10 - 9 Pascal
49 - 46 Pascal


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bute round. 48-47 Pascal.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bute round 10-9

48-47 Pascal.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Great from Bute.

Hope the judges are giving him points for his body/head movement, He look the boss in there.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did Perez just blame his ass beating on a headbutt?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal needs to stop trying to be Roy and just beat Bute's ass.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> 4-1 Bute.
> Not much landing but Bute is busier and scoring with the jab.


You do know Bute is the white guy right?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If no knockout, we're gonna get a DEVASTATING draw.

Book it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Lederman has it a complete shut-out for Pascal.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man...

got damn it :!:

ITS THERE for Bute...when Pascal comes with his left he's wide open as fuck but Bute's left just keeps hanging there :conf


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Neither fighter lks that good. Bute really looks like garbage, though.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pascal got at him again.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

4-2 Pascal

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r6 jean

he schooled him there


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
Bute staying in the middle still . Bute steps forward lands a jab. Hard left and big right from Pascal after rushing in and Bute stays outside. Bute jumping up and down and they trade ajbs. missed left from Bute. Missed left hook from Bute. Pascal pressin Bute back, Missed left from Pascal hard right from Pascal. Hard left and right to body of Bute. Pascal pressing now. and Bute is jumping up and down. Pascal is jabing now on Bute aand a blocked left from Bute to the body again. They both miss power shots but Pascal lands right hand, and right uppercut from Pascal on the inside. Hard right hand counter from Pascal Nice jab from Bute. Hard double right on the inside. Hard right counter from Pascal at the bell.
10 - 9 Pascal
59 - 55 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pascal.

58-56 Pascal.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got this 2-2-2 on accounts of neither of them doing anything really.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pascal round. 58-56 Pascal.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

You guys are not boxing fans.

Giving rounds to the slugger over the purist boxer?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:-( Ugly ass fight. Bute needs to stop waiting for Pascal. His jab is landing so well, but he doesn't fucking follow it up!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

What an underwhelming fight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal throwing curve balls while Bute wants the perfect fast ball


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

both look fucking wank.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1-2 Bute, c'mon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r7 jean


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

garbage ass fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Another Pascal round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bute lost his nerve. I feel for him time to hang it up
-------

Round 7
Bute in the middle of the ring again and Pascal moving and waiting from him outside. Bute jabbing but just falling short. Blocked left from Bute. Nice jab left from Bute. Double jab from Pascal. They trade jabs . Hard doule jab right from Pasca.. Counter right from Pascal. Pascal just waiting on Bute. Nice jab from Bute. Har hard 3 punch fluyry from Pascal. Nice left from PBute, but nice response fro mPascal. Nice counter right from Pascal. Nice jab from Bute. Missed left from Bute. Nice jab from Bu Bute. Hard right to body o Bute. Bute walks into counter right. Missed left from Bute. Pascal skates across teh ring and Bute is still on the outside looking afraid to commit.

10 - 9 Pascal
69 - 64 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pascal

86 65 Pascal.

Bute really, really looks done.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pascal round. 68-65 for Pascal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 Bute.
Terrible fight. Bute tentative and safety first, Pascal looking like a poor poor mans Roy Jones who won't throw punches. Pascal is just a dumb boxer.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> 10-9 Pascal
> 
> 86 65 Pascal.
> 
> Bute really, really looks done.


86-65, damn Pascal knocked mofo down like 12 times.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> 5-2 Bute.
> Terrible fight. Bute tentative and safety first, Pascal looking like a poor poor mans Roy Jones who won't throw punches. Pascal is just a dumb boxer.


how the fuck can you have bute 5-2 up


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> 86-65, damn Pascal knocked mofo down like 12 times.


:lol: 68-65.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a KD.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the most violent slips in history.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Stick a fork in Bute

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
Bute still in the middle of the ring feingint up and down, misses a left and Pascal simply moving at will. Bute pressing now though. Nice jab from Bute. Hard right counter to body of Bute. Missed right from Pascal and missed left fro mBute. Bute running in a does nothing. Nice right ot the body of Bute and they tie up. Missed left from Bute. Blocked left from Bute and he gts tied up. Hard left hook right from Pascal and Bute feels it. Dboule jab from Pascal but Bute lands nice left hand. Bute doubles the jlmisses a left eats a big counter right hard left and right hand from Pascal and Bute goes down. Ref ruels itsa slip. Hard right from Pacasl. Hard right from Pascal. Hard left from Pascal. Nice left from Bute. Bute jabs and that is round.
10 - 9 Pascal
79 - 73 Pascal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pascal

78-74 Pascal.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

this getting bad for lucian


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Bute is such a shell of himself :!:

He just won't fire :-(


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

my god, bute is trash. how did he fool so many into thinking he was elite?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

5-3 Bute.
Pascal can't land much that isn't a looping punch to the back of the head.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bute's facial expression is starting to show distress. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hook! said:


> how the fuck can you have bute 5-2 up


He's white.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yet another Pascal round. 78-74 Pascal.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute's crisp, clean jab landing, but he's not fucking following it up. :-(


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy just said Jean is leading with the left hook

AND that is when Bute's trademark left upper cut would OWN out there :conf


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Roy needs to teach Pascal how to finish. All Jean has to do is put his foot on the gas to get Bute out of there.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Pascal needs to ko Bute already


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Bute's crisp, clean jab landing, but he's not fucking following it up. :-(


:yep c


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
Bute jabbing the arm of Pascal. Fight broken fror Pascal to get his mouthpiece. Pascal jabbing Bute now. Double jab from Bute. Nice jab from Bute. Bute stalking now. Nice right and left hook and right to body of Bute. Pascal staying outside Hard ja right from Pascal. Nice left hook counter from Pascal Hard right left hook from Pascal. ute trying to press now nice left from Bute bbut blocked. missedded left from Bute and Bute hits Pascal hard. hard left from Bute . Hard counter right from Pascal Hard right to the body hard right upstairs.. Bute is hurt on the ropes. Nice left from Bute off the ropes. hard right to the body of Bute and a nice right upstairs. He circles away from Bute out of the corner that is round.

10 - 9 Pascal
89 - 82 Pascal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

another one for jean

Roy Jonez is dope he should become a trainer


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> *5-3 Bute.*
> Pascal can't land much that isn't a looping punch to the back of the head.


:lol:atsch


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bute getting his ass beat. And no Jim Watt, or whoever the fuck the Sky Sports commentator is, the fight isn't in the fucking balance. The only balance is will this be KO10,11,12 or wide UD.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

5-4 Bute.
Why Pascal isn't throwing more against this timid opponent I don't know. He picked it up that round but he's still holding back a lot.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

What the fuck was that double punch?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao Bute got his head clapped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pascal.

88-83 Jean.

Pascal is potshotting too much. He needs to put a string of punches together to finish this damned fight,.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal pulled a Manny


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bute masterclass tonight.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sad to see what has become of Bute. Pre-Froch Bute would have made it closer. Maybe even leading by a round or two. This Bute is gun shy and wasting a lot of energy feinting 98% of the time.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Bute masterclass tonight.


shut the fuck up you prick


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pascal trying to do some old Roy Jones shit.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hahhahahahahahahahahhahahaha BEST SHOWBOATING EVER HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Bute pressing inside behind his jab but Pascal jabs him off. Nice jab from Bute. Nice left from Bute. Hard jab right another jab right from Pascal and some lefts to the body of Bute. Bute gets away and Bute presseses land hard left to the body. Hard right and left to body oof Bute though in return. Pascal just misses a counter right and they headbutt. Bute has big cut. Nice jab from Bute. Hard lead right fromPascal. Nice jab from Pascal. Nice coutner right from pascall. Bute throwing but landingg nothing of note. Hard coutner right again from Pascal. Nice jab from Bute. hard left from Bute another left. Pascal not looking at Bute. hard counter right form Bute and a double punch again from Pascal and Bute is stunned.

10 - 9 Pascal
99 - 91 Pascal

===
Pascal literally showing Bute no respect.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit, pascal whipping ass without looking at Bute!!!! LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

5-5
Pascal thinks he's Roy Jones :-(
He's looking shit against a shit opponent, Kovalev or Stevenson would blast this Pascal out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bute round 10-9

Pascal 87-83.

Don't know WTF Pascal was doing that round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 Bute


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What the fuck Pascal?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim watt got um level FFS


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

You dont win rounds with the last 15 seconds.

Perfect from Bute tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11
Bute jabbing and falling short. P Nice left from Bute and another left. Hard left from Bute again. Pascal slips two lefts from Bute. Missed left from Bute. Nice right from Pascal. Missed left from Bute again. Missed left and right again from Bute. Nice counter left from Pascal. Nice left to body of Bute. hard right to ody of Bute. Double jab from Pascal. Nice jab from Bute. Nic jab again from Bute. Nice jab and left from Bute. Nice lja and lead left from Bute. Nice left and jab from Bute Bute eats a huge right hand and left hook rights and lefts from Pascal Pascal beats Bute across the ring. Hard left from Bute at the end of the ring hurts Pascal at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Bute
108 - 101 Pascal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck? This fight is such shit. Neither of these dudes are looking like they'll last against the best of the division.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't knw how to score that round. Pascal is clowning too much, and I don't trust these judges. I'll call it even.

107 103-Pascal.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Da fuck is pascal doin ? giving the fight away


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Would somebody strangle the little shit who keeps screaming between rounds please.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Of course Jim Watt has it even


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

desperate times mean desperate measures.

sums up Pascal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hilarious fight :rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> desperate times mean desperate measures.
> 
> sums up Pascal


LOL. Nice.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

damn pascal stamina is azz


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 Bute.
What a shit performance by Pascal :lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

This was such a winnable fight for Bute. The straight left was available all night. Touched him with the jab but didn't follow up until late. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

They meet in the middle and touch gloves. Bute out trying to get the KO.. Nice left from Bute and left upppercut from Bute. Bute unloading on Pascal. Pascal blcoking and eats another left and right. and Pascal eats two rights and a left. Hard left from Pascal Hard right. Hard left again from Pascal and they tie up. Nice left from Bute. Nice left again from Bute. Nice jab from Bute. Bute charging now. Nice left frod another lef from Pascal Nice counter right from Pascal Hard right to body of Bute. LLead left from Bute but lead right from Pascal. Hard left counter from Bute. Pascal eats the punishment fires back with rights but the ref breaks the fight.

10 - 9 Bute
117 - 111 Pascal

--

Adonis puts Pascal to sleep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

See

that just pisses me off :!:

Where the fuck was that for 11 got damn rounds??? c


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bernard Hopkins would demolish both of them.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal makes Shannon Briggs look like Henry Armstrong. It's pathetic.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bute

116-113 Pascal.

I could see this being call a draw. I just have a bad feeling


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Kellerman is clueless.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JMP said:


> This was such a winnable fight for Bute. The straight left was available all night. Touched him with the jab but didn't follow up until late.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


He was scared of eating the right hand counter that Pascal was landing early and mid fight


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What the fuck ? 

I actually think Pascal gave it away in the last two rounds, fucking cunt, i have a lump on him to win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 pascal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal has it won, but what a stupid fucking tactic basically giving Bute rounds.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone have punch stats?

Who landed more...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 10-9 Bute
> 
> 116-113 Pascal.
> 
> I could see this being call a draw. I just have a bad feeling


There were no really clear rounds, there wasn't much good work by either fighter. Any score can be justified in this one.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


>


atsch

lol so happy i went with a hbo stream,

they have it for pascal wide. jim watt is a joke


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


>


This would make for a great avy.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Windmiller said:


>


Holy shit!

The fuck was he watching ?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

ROBBERY!

Jim Watt had Bute winning, corrupt judges ruining boxing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal gets the decision official, thankfully no funny business.
Pascal is the craziest motherfucker in the sport. He takes showboating to the craziest level of all time.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fair decision


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Watt you cad


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Real wide UD for pascal , Jim Watt WTF ? Lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf is Roy so proud of?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Right decision don't see how anyone could score it to Bute.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bute 115
Pascal 114
Bute wins


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> There were no really clear rounds, there wasn't much good work by either fighter. Any score can be justified in this one.


They are both shit fighters who lose to both Kovalev and Stevenson.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:
What rounds were really clear? Stop acting outraged you retards, a Bute win could've been easily justified.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal will get crushed against the two monsters of the division. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> They are both shit fighters who lose to both Kovalev and Stevenson.


Agreed.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Racist Bell Centre crowd not liking this decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

team Pascal should have kangols, that skull cap makes Roy look like a bum. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute was ass until the 12th. Guy should retire. He looks to have lost the fire. He didn't even care about the score-cards. Dude was like, okay.

Pascal is straight shit, though. Nothing to say about him. Bute should've beaten him soundly, but he didn't do anything throughout the fight.

Bute's strong jab was almost landing at will, but no fucking follow-up. Hell, Bute, didn't even throw hardly any body punches. Fuck, such a disappointing fight.


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

so what are the final cards? Didn't bother to keep watching


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal needs to stop lifting weight. His shoulders had way too much muscle. He doesn't need to has so much mass.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal the biggest troll in Canadian boxing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wait, did they claim Pascal was the diamond belt champion? Hopkins beat him for that bullshit.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> What rounds were really clear? Stop acting outraged you retards, a Bute win could've been easily justified.


:rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hook! said:


> fair decision


forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr deeeeeeeeeeeeee fansssssssssssssss


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

captain said:


> so what are the final cards? Didn't bother to keep watching


116-112, 117-110, 117-111


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

adonis is black like me ROFL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal don't want none of Adonis...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal is a nutter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking French Canadian doesn't want to do the interview in English. Typical.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Pascal needs to stop lifting weight. His shoulders had way too much muscle. He doesn't need to has so much mass.


Yeah maybe drop the weights to the shoulder and put it on his legs to boost up that power.

LOL Pascal said shout out to my boy Adonis he is black like me. LOL


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> adonis is black like me ROFL


:lol::lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal's a spazz 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lucian Lucian Lucian Lucian, you should know


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Motherfucker knows how to speak english lost and now wants to speak french.
The real him wasn't there. LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canada seems like a great place to live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bute says he wants a rematch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal is black. Canada wants a white champion. That's why Bute is so popular.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Fucking French Canadian doesn't want to do the interview in English. Typical.


Pascal did do the interview in English


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Pascal is black. Canada wants a white champion. That's why Bute is so popular.


Damn man you saying that with conviction?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO loses another director of operations.
Nothing about Jose Suleimon


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Jean is a pretty charismatic person


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey Garcia is the oatmeal of boxing, always good for you to watch, but the guy is so damn bland


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bute seemed way too happy after that performance.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn man you saying that with conviction?


Just keeping it real, son.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mikey Garcia is the oatmeal of boxing, always good for you to watch, but the guy is so damn bland
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I dont get this.. mikey been nice

Hes been way better than these last 2 fights on hbo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice fight night you all. Hope we have a good 2014 of boxing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Pascal did do the interview in English


I just don't think of Pascal as Fench Canadian for some reason.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Really? I dont get this.. mikey been nice
> 
> Hes been way better than these last 2 fights on hbo


I mean his ability to not show happiness, the guy seems disinterested in all his fights


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mikey Garcia is the oatmeal of boxing, always good for you to watch, but the guy is so damn bland
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol: :yep Well said, sir.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I just don't think of Pascal as Fench Canadian for some reason.


He became a French-Canuck way before Bute was


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nice fight night you all. Hope we have a good 2014 of boxing.


Not a good start, let me tell you. Shit opening, big fight to begin with. Let's hope that Mikey takes away that bad taste from my mouth by KtFO of Burgos!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> What rounds were really clear? Stop acting outraged you retards, a Bute win could've been easily justified.


You win rounds by standing at the end of the other guys arms while he feints you in to twitching like an epileptic, jabs and throws body shots, and you throw 5 punches a round, in the last 5 seconds. This strategy works best if you are backed by a network who already know what fight they want you in.

People seem to have forgotten the scoring criteria of fights.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bute disappointed the fans worse tonight than he did the night against Carl Froch. the fight was his to win and he didn't come to fight. Very sad night for the boxing fan.

Maybe he needs to rematch Carl Froch to get his mojo back, at his age he doesn't really have time for comebacks. Lucian Bute may as well retire.


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

that's cause hes so hard to catch without getting caught flush with that power, same shit with rigondeux, except no one likes to watch him cause he isn't Mexican.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bute says he wants a rematch.


No shit he wants a rematch, If he doesn't he essentially becomes a sideshow like David Lemiuex.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I mean his ability to not show happiness, the guy seems disinterested in all his fights


If I remember, he wanted to be a police officer before he became a boxer. Dude definitely has the personality down for that job. I remember he was talking about Maidana vs. Ortiz on a video someone posted. The dude sounded like he was sleep-talking. Very calm, no emotion.

Guy doesn't really need a personality, if he keeps knocking people out like he's been doing. Either way, I always liked the serious, humble guys in sports. I like Mares' happy-go-lucky attitude more-so, though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> wtf is Roy so proud of?


It was like the "Roy Jones" edition or some shit ... :lol:

The ol' saying "if I had a dollar for everytime..." HBO said "Roy Jones" tonight ... crazy shit mang.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> It was like the "Roy Jones" edition or some shit ... :lol:
> 
> The ol' saying "if I had a dollar for everytime..." HBO said "Roy Jones" tonight ... crazy shit mang.


Dude made Pascal look worse. Pascal was fucking looking at Jones and imitating him the whole night. If I were his trainer, I would've kicked Jones out of the fucking corner. The kind of shit Pascal was pulling could've lead to getting KTFO, if Bute actually came to fight and not faint all night. Reminds me of what happened to Mickey Bey when he was show-boating for Mayweather. It led to him getting KTFO in a fight he was clearly winning.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:yep


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Bute=Fraud it is crazy people thought at one point he could beat Andre Ward.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If I remember, he wanted to be a police officer before he became a boxer. Dude definitely has the personality down for that job. I remember he was talking about Maidana vs. Ortiz on a video someone posted. The dude sounded like he was sleep-talking. Very calm, no emotion.
> 
> Guy doesn't really need a personality, if he keeps knocking people out like he's been doing. Either way, I always liked the serious, humble guys in sports. I like Mares' happy-go-lucky attitude more-so, though.


Yeah, boxing is more of a hobby to him, he's just fucking good at it, its good that he can make good money in this, and have something to fall back on with his college degree and doing something with law enforcement.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Fighter of the Night = Takam? :!:


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Fighter of the Night = Takam? :!:


Yup.

Definetly edged the fight.

Dissapointing performance by Perez.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Pascal was never a world-beater and he still isn't, but he's fun and enthusiastic. What the hell, I'll watch him.

Bute is damaged goods and his career is over.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe Bute could fight Cloud. Cloud is mildly retarded and should make for an easy foe.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Takam *EVT*


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Bute=Fraud it is crazy people thought at one point he could beat Andre Ward.


Ward shamelessly ducked him.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Ward shamelessly ducked him.


Come on man


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

HBO commentary looked very amateur tonight. It was a terrible night to be fair. Maybe RJJ needs to take a step back and not be so predominant in the broadcast


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> HBO commentary looked very amateur tonight. It was a terrible night to be fair. Maybe RJJ needs to take a step back and not be so predominant in the broadcast


Lederman needs to be taken out back & put down, He is way beyond senile now.
Bute defo lost tonight but his scorecards as of late are those of a sick person.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal is such an ambushing mutherfucker, herky jerky ambush man


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Lederman needs to be taken out back & put down, He is way beyond senile now.
> Bute defo lost tonight but his scorecards as of late are those of a sick person.


Ledermans card was over the top, his little speil was very eccentric as well. Wtf was my reaction


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

That fight was awful, Bute complete gun shy and Pascal putting it in for 20 seconds a round.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> What rounds were really clear? Stop acting outraged you retards, a Bute win could've been easily justified.


I think Pascal won but the not so wide on the cards. Just edged it out.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> I think Pascal won but the not so wide on the cards. Just edged it out.


I tend to give more credit for volume than others, I gave Bute early rounds for the accumulation of jabs, however light and flicking they were. They were still touching Pascal and Pascal very rarely landed with clean punches. I gave Malignaggi and Trout more rounds against Broner and Canelo respectively than most other posters as well. It annoys me when people act like there is an undisputed winner in a close fight where it's hard to pick in many rounds, it's a subjective sport and people weigh things differently.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

The #Turbotime curse continues this guy DKSAB he's the Teddy Atlas of CHB.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Bute is done, Froch completely ruined him.

Pascal the lazy cunt will get destroyed by Stevenson or Kovalev, and with his shitty inactivity, I don't want to see him fight anyway.

Two hopeless cunts, who took boredom to a new level.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> *Bute is done*, Froch completely ruined him.
> 
> Pascal the lazy cunt will get destroyed by Stevenson or Kovalev, and with his shitty inactivity, I don't want to see him fight anyway.
> 
> Two hopeless cunts, who took boredom to a new level.


No Bute just fought and lost to the two best fighters he ever faced. Let him face the likes of Grachev,shot Miranda,Berrio ect and he will win again. The romanian had a decent career still.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

congrats to roy and pascal. i missed the ring entrance


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Fighter of the Night = Takam? :!:


Valid and depressing notion


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> congrats to roy and pascal. i missed the ring entrance


Bute walked out to U2 Where streets have no names and Pascal/Roy walked out to Can't be Touched -RJJ. Basic ring introduction


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched both fights thank fuck I didnt stay up, absolute garbage. Mike Perez looked a shell of himself and stole a draw really, undeserved. I wonder did the Mago tragedy play a part or was it as Watt said, too soon after his last war. Guess we will know next time but he looked very very poor.

Pascal Bute well the hype was quite unwarranted. Shit fight, have little interest in either and cant see a another World title for them. Bute looked happy to do absolutely nothing and make it to the end. Pascal just had spurts of activity and missed a large amount of punches, his balance looked awful. Stevenson/Kovalev/Ward would make easy work of both.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> No Bute just fought and lost to the two best fighters he ever faced. Let him face the likes of Grachev,shot Miranda,Berrio ect and he will win again. The romanian had a decent career still.


After Bute's last 3 fights, who would pay good money to see him fight again, let alone fight bums?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Awful fight, i don't like rapists as most don't but i hope Stevenson rapes and destroys Pascal, he almost put me too sleep last night. Garbage fight and i advise Bute to retire as he has had all of his confidence took away from that Froch beating.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

artful said:


> The #Turbotime curse continues this guy DKSAB he's the Teddy Atlas of CHB.


I was rooting for Bute but said Jean would most likely win you numpty :lol: I picked ya boy against Groves late behind on points so stick that in your mouth and swallow back :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

oh yeah, this was PPV in Canada :rofl :rofl Fuck sake. Luckily I caught it at the bar needed redbull and vodka to keep me going though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @bballchump11;
> 
> I'm more convinced now that Pascal takes Bute out in the 7th.....
> 
> ...


:yep that sucks man. Pascal could have gotten the KO, but he seemed to be a little reserved for whatever reasons. Maybe he was trying to preserve his gas tank


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I was rooting for Bute but said Jean would most likely win you numpty :lol: I picked ya boy against Groves late behind on points so stick that in your mouth and swallow back :hey


You took your time to respond... "I was rooting for Bute but said Jean would most likely win you numpty" so you sat on the fence then.. most of you posts were of you rooting for Bute. so the curse continues.. "my boy" as you say 'robbed' Groves ask any of the guys that I speak to on skype they will tell you I said it was a shit stoppage.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

artful said:


> You took your time to respond... "I was rooting for Bute but said Jean would most likely win you numpty" so you sat on the fence then.. most of you posts were of you rooting for Bute. so the curse continues.. "my boy" as you say 'robbed' Groves ask any of the guys that I speak to on skype they will tell you I said it was a shit stoppage.


Sitting on the fence I said Jean would probably stop him :lol: Rooting for a fighter means nothing. FFS I'd root for Ali if he made a comeback does that mean anything to you?


----------

